# waterman 16



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Hate the Bulls! Gator nation at heart!


First off, BOO!!! Don't get me wrong...like the Gators but...you're at USF! Hop on the bandwagon!

Second off, I go to USF, too. We need to do some fishing some time. Your skiff is a little nicer than mine but, we can switch off. ;D. Okay...so it's A LOT nicer.

Seriously man...sweet skiff. Lets get out on the water! I'm going to try to get my mods done next Friday so I can go out next Saturday. Either Fort Desoto or CRB (Ruskin).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to microskiff! Let get a couple things out of the way up front...

Gin and Tonic please.. ;D

Oh and looks tippy... ;D

Great looking skiff.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

rkmurphy, i'm down! lets set it up. I have only fished cockroach bay down here. From your picture it looks like you live right down the road from me. i'm in New Tampa 

iMacattack which one tippy? gladesman?

Austin Nichols Wild Turkey please


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome dude, sweet boat and like jan said, it looks tippy [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] thats a compliment just so you know  ;D GO GATORS


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks guys!
I took some cool pictures the other day in homosassa, thought I share them


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice skiff, tippy, but nice. The shots of Homosassa are very cool...haven't fished there in a long time. BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

nice Waterman.

My in-laws live in Lithia. I took my Waterman 16 down there a few times. Didn't do much good but it's a cool area. Do you generally stay in the backwaters? I ventured out in the bay a little and it wasn't much fun in the Waterman.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet skiff and that is one great looking dog, Staffordshire Terrier right!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Both skiffs look great!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome!
That Waterman is a nice boat. Your Gladesmen looked just like mine does . I picked mine up two years ago from a young man who was going back to school. If I remember, he was a good fisherman and knew his way around Ozello. I still want to fish there again. Here's a memory for you. BTW, it's still an awesome boat.
Calvin


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> nice Waterman.
> 
> My in-laws live in Lithia. I took my Waterman 16 down there a few times. Didn't do much good but it's a cool area. Do you generally stay in the backwaters? I ventured out in the bay a little and it wasn't much fun in the Waterman.


yeah I fish mostly backwater. Summer time I will fish outside looking for schooled up fish, but there is always fish in the backcountry that never leave. Homosassa is nice because at dead low even in the winter there are creeks that are deep enough to get you way back inside. A lot of untouched water.


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> Sweet skiff and that is one great looking dog, Staffordshire Terrier right!


That's Ballyhoo. nope just a mutt i picked him up when he was a puppy because he was in bad condition. best choice i ever made


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> Welcome!
> That Waterman is a nice boat. Your Gladesmen looked just like mine does . I picked mine up two years ago from a young man who was going back to school. If I remember, he was a good fisherman and knew his way around Ozello. I still want to fish there again. Here's a memory for you. BTW, it's still an awesome boat.
> Calvin


Wow that crazy! I never thought I would run into you again Calvin! How’s the boat? There are so many ponds in Homosassa that I have not seen since that boat. The waterman will float shallow but I would need a chainsaw to get in. we should setup a fishing trip!


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

here you go Calvin!


































pond hunting!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Waterman!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I met you before at the Ramp in Ozello, good to meet you again. Me and my buddy were like 16 and fishing in a gheenoe and we thought your watermen was sick.


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> I met you before at the Ramp in Ozello, good to meet you again. Me and my buddy were like 16 and fishing in a gheenoe and we thought your watermen was sick.


which ramp in ozello?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

slick skiffs.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice. Welcome to the forum.

Boy that boat must go with a 50 on it.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice skiff


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> Very nice. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Boy that boat must go with a 50 on it.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

I like the waterman!!

Do you have yours set up with a crustacien well??


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> I like the waterman!!
> 
> Do you have yours set up with a crustacien well??


Thanks, nope just a built in cooler.


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet skiff! Watermans and Whips do a fine job in Citrus County! That photo of the pod of reds buggin' out in that pond is sick! Do you fish those ponds near high or low tide?
I grew up in CR and fish over there quite a bit still, mostly launch at the beach since my parents live only about a mile and a half from the launch and it's a quick run from ther over to mangrove pt. I sometimes launch at John Brown when the wind is up or just wanting to fish the inside. Did you go to CR or Lecanto? I'm 35y.o., just wondering if I know your dad or uncles. You grew up in Chaz right?


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

> Sweet skiff! Watermans and Whips do a fine job in Citrus County! That photo of the pod of reds buggin' out in that pond is sick! Do you fish those ponds near high or low tide?
> I grew up in CR and fish over there quite a bit still, mostly launch at the beach since my parents live only about a mile and a half from the launch and it's a quick run from ther over to mangrove pt. I sometimes launch at John Brown when the wind is up or just wanting to fish the inside. Did you go to CR or Lecanto? I'm 35y.o., just wondering if I know your dad or uncles. You grew up in Chaz right?


High tide, but i will stay in the holes during low and wait for high again. its like fishing in a fish bowl! oh yeah i have done that run more then once from mangrove pt to the beach when the wind was blowing. I went to Crystal River class of 2004. I grew up in Lecanto.


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

Go Pirates! Class of '92. We'll have to hook up and fish sometime.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice skiff! I like Homosassa a lot.. I have a buddy that lives up that way, like you said the fishing is good and ROCKY! welcome to the forum..

Alonzo


----------

